# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  ادخـل لتـعـرف أيـن مكانـك بيـن 7 ملـيـارات نـسمـة ؟

## هدوء عاصف

*بات الآن  بإمكان أي شخص أن يعرف كم ترتيبه في البشرية من بين 7 مليارات  نسمة هو عدد  سكان العالم وفقا لتقديرات منظمة الأمم المتحدة بنهاية شهر  أكتوبر/تشرين  الأول 2011.

عدد سكان العالم زاد بأكثر من الضعف في الخمسين عاما الأخيرة بعد أن كان معدل النمو بطيئا في معظم فترات التاريخ الإنساني.

لكن الطريف في الامر انه بات بإمكان أي شخص ان يعرف ما هو تسلسله ضمن تعداد سكان العالم عبر التاريخ؟ 

ما عليك إلا ان تضع تاريخ ميلادك في الخانات المرفقة لتعرف ذلك.

لكن  هناك بعض الشروط للحصول على موقعك الصحيح، فالبيانات التي تقبل هي   للمواليد بعد عام 1910 فقط، والدول التي يزيد عدد سكانها عن 100 ألف نسمة.

علما أن كل الأرقام الخاصة بتعداد السكان تعتمد على تقديرات إدارة السكان بالأمم المتحدة وكل حسابات صندوق الأمم المتحدة للسكان.

أما  بقية المعلومات فمن إدارات أخرى تابعة للأمم المتحدة و(the Global   Footprint Network) وهي منظمة غير حكومية تقيس حجم الموارد المطلوب لإعاشة   السكان، والاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات.

الدخول إلى الرابط التالي: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/worldnew...pulation.shtml 
         المصدر: بي بي سي          
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أنأ الشخص رقم 5,383,415,619*

----------

